# Meganobz Models Review



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well the long wait is over for Ork Players and finally we have plastic Meganobz(amongst others).

The kit contains parts to produce 3 plastic meganobs with a variety of weapon options, it also contains parts to produce a Bigmek In mega armour and an oiler grot,the kit contains three sprues of parts and 3 40mm bases and a 25 mm base for the grot and decals and instructions.
Price of box is £38 rrp 

The new plastic kit honors the previous metal incarnations in design, though i think these are slightly larger in size, the main difference with the plastic kit is the sheer number of parts in the kit allowing you to create a huge variaty of different models without duplicating,some might think its over kill to put 7 different heads in a box where you can only make 3 models, but thats 7 unique looking meganobz before you even have to think about stealing heads from another kit, which leads me onto compatibility, the heads and necks in the kit are standard nob sized(or fantasy black ork) so it would be easy to do head swaps with no issues, though direct compatibility kinda ends there, mega nobs are by definition mega armourd so sticking other arms and legs on them wont really work, however many of the other optional extras such as banners,armour plates and other general gubbins will work perfectly on other ork kits.

I think one of the best advantages of the kit is the weapons, similar to the flash gitz GW have made the meganoz weapons very modular, you get loads of shootaz,missiles,flamers etc etc, so you can really create some interesting combi weapons and really arm your nobz with weird and wonderful looking stuff, there is also a great variety of killsaws included and that's before you look at the Teleporta blasta,Mek Claw and other Big Mek stuff.

the sculpts are standard GW level, nothing too elaborate or too detailed,but then again these are orks,they seamlessly fit into any ork army and dont overshadow the previous incarnation of the model.

I cant really find fault with the kit, it provides exactly what it was required to do and even has a very characterful oiler grot included, the only thing i could say that is a short coming is the lack of clan based icons, but in all honesty the sprues are jam packed so including those would have meant loosing something else or paying more for another sprue.

the final note is not about price as such, but about the inconsistency, the three model box is no stranger to 40k players, a standard three model kit normally consists of three A5 sprues and three bases in a standard sized infantry box with a decal sheet.
Now im no expert on production, but im of the belief that it will cost nearly exactly the same to produce a three sprue/model kit from one range as it does from another, but that's not the case, just taking three mini kits from the past year there is a variation of almost £20 between the kits, and surprisingly the kit you would expect to sell the least works out the cheapest and the kit you would expect to sell the most of (centurions) is the highest.
The meganobz are about £10s cheaper than the centurions and cheaper than the hiveguard but about £10 more than Ogryns. 

Are they worth it? i would say yes, they are still far cheaper than the metal or finecast meganobz with loads more in the box to add to other orks/projects.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you B&K. The price is steep for three plastic models...i was hoping something more from the models too...they just aren't shiny enough.
Anyway good review, keep those coming!
(suggestion: MEK GUNZ!!!)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

will do Mek Guns next, that is one of the marmite ork kits


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review bitsandkits. Interesting read.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheers bits, this was a good Review. Can't wait to see more


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm.. I was starting to long back to my Eldars but this revirs made me thing meganobz. Thanks!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice review @bitsandkits, I'm not a filthy xeno lover but a part of me was saying I need some maga nobs, I hope you are not running subliminal messaging in your reviews.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

as you know i never feel like GW get enough credit when they get stuff right, and by jingo they get panned when "the community" feel they have got it wrong, i think this ork release was by far something GW got right , the only way it could have been better would have been the release of plastic updated wartracks/buggies, but thats for another time, and i think the meganobz really havent got the praise they should, maybe because they came after the codex and focus was on Stormclaw by that point.
if you want an interesting ork unit to paint and model and money is no object then plump for these, if you want character and save a few quid go for the flash gitz, if you have the time and money this summer go for both.


----------

